# Crypts in Clay Pots



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

.....wondering if crypts will grow in clay pots filled with Fluorite or gravel. As they melt and seemingly go through some kind of shock when transplanted I was wondering if they'd grow in clay pots thereby omitting disturbing the root system (btw I'm not using CO2 or specialized lighting).


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Merman said:


> .....wondering if crypts will grow in clay pots filled with Fluorite or gravel. As they melt and seemingly go through some kind of shock when transplanted I was wondering if they'd grow in clay pots thereby omitting disturbing the root system (btw I'm not using CO2 or specialized lighting).


Yep. Works well, I've done it with plan old terra cotta pots a few times. If you put a few spoonfuls of non-fertilized organic garden or potting soil in the bottom inch or so of the pot it will be fed for several months to a year as well.


----------

